# Mounting from the ground. help?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just your basic stretches to lengthen your hamstrings and limber up your hips and lower back should help immensely.
Hamstring Stretches - Exercises for Tight Hamstrings

Stretching for tight hamstrings


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im sure any stretching you do will be benificial, I cant suggest anything in that area however as I took the slightly lazier route! What I did was lengthened my stirrup so I could reach it from the ground (and adjusted it back when I was in the saddle) and then shortened it a hole when that became confortable until I could do it from my normal length.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me Too! Can't do it to save my life. There are these mounting stirrup thingys you can buy. They fit into the stirrup and hang down and give you an extra 8 inches or so, then when you are up, you remove them and put them in your pocket.

In an English saddle, I can lower the stirrup to its' ulimatel lowest point, get up and then reraise it, but WesterN/ ?? I am up a creek if I ca'nt find a big log.

If a friend , who can mount more easily than I, will hold the off stirrup for me, I might be able to lierally "climb" the side of my horse. Can't feel good to the horse, though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an older friend that taught her horse to 'camp out' so that the stirrup would be closer to the ground for mounting. That might be something to think about too.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I have an older friend that taught her horse to 'camp out' so that the stirrup would be closer to the ground for mounting. That might be something to think about too.


what exactly is "camping out"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Where you have them spread the front and back feet away from center...........it's also sometimes called 'parking out'.

Let me find a pic, I'm terrible at describing things like that LOL.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

ohhhh. how would I go about teaching him that?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help you there as I've never done it.

Though just through searching, I found a person who details how to teach your horse to bow for mounting.
Jodi Wilson - Train Horse To Bow


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

I always wanted to teach my horses to bow for mounting. Not for any reason. I just like the way it looks and feels when they straighten up. Am I horrible?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, not horrible. It's really not a bad idea to do just so long as you don't overdo using it. I may end up having to teach my colt to either bow or camp out for mounting because he's going to be huge.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

With Mia, I have to stand facing her rump, keep my balance with my left hand and use my right to turn the stirrup. Then I have to hop and jump to get my left foot into the stirrup. Only then can I twist around to face forward. If I start facing forward, I can't keep my balance in the jump.

After 2 years, I can ALMOST get my foot there without jumping. Sure makes me appreciate the 4" shorter legs of my gelding...if I ever get another horse, I'm putting a 15 hand limit on its height!

To strengthen, I'd start with using a chair. Put your left foot on it and step up 5-10 times. With more repetition, your leg gets stronger. Then raise the chair until you can practice on something close to stirrup height. You might try it with both legs, so you won't look like Arnold with one leg and Olive Oyl with the other.


----------



## horselovermae (Aug 17, 2010)

I don`t know if this will help but i kind of grab the front of my calf and try to get it up to the stirrup then once it is in the stirrup i bounce like four times and sing my leg up you look kinda silly while bouncing and my riding friends all laugh but its effective  . otherwise if you are riding with a friend you can always ask them to give you a leg up. i tryed so many ways until i was able to mount from the ground now i can get up on horse that are like 16 hands  it`ll come to you too.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Me Too! Can't do it to save my life. There are these mounting stirrup thingys you can buy. They fit into the stirrup and hang down and give you an extra 8 inches or so, then when you are up, you remove them and put them in your pocket.
> 
> In an English saddle, I can lower the stirrup to its' ulimatel lowest point, get up and then reraise it, but WesterN/ ?? I am up a creek if I ca'nt find a big log.
> 
> If a friend , who can mount more easily than I, will hold the off stirrup for me, I might be able to lierally "climb" the side of my horse. Can't feel good to the horse, though.


Just had to say I have one of the stirup extensions. The first time I used it i more or less climbed up. As the stirrup length was alot lower i couldn't get my leg over properly and kind of had to hop over the saddle. It was great from the point of view of i could get my leg in the stirrup extension with ease but i wasn't thrilled with trying to get the extra 8 inch over the saddle. I have to say my mare was great and just stood still while i kind of bunny hopped the rest of the way up. I haven't used it since but i'm sure you are a more graceful mounter than me. Infact i might get it out this weekend and have another go with it, see if it happens again. :lol: needless to say my friend just stood and laughed the whole way through.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

These posts are wonderful!! I laugh, learn and make friends at the same time!! I have the same trouble mounting, so I am going to try the stretches~the camping out thing is awesome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Netty,
I am the least graceful mouter you can see. I recently injured my lower, rightside back and this makes lifting my LEFT leg really hard 'cause you are torqueing from the right side to lift it. I litereall am incapable of lifting it high enought to meet the stirrup and even if I did, I would not be able to push hard enough to mount. I must find a mounting surface.

I get on from logs, little hills alongside trails, fences you name it.
I made a cute little video about mounting from mounting blocks .

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/ever-have-trouble-mounting-block-81199/


----------



## HOOFDRS (Mar 18, 2011)

I have seen a device at some tack shops that connect to the saddle horn that basically extends an additional stirrup to extend longer than your saddle stirrup. As far as teaching your horse to bow its fairly simple although time consuming and a few treats involved.

1. Get horse to stand stationary
2. Show him the treat and keep the treat below the his mouth moving it further down making his head drop.
3. Make sure if he backs up or moves his legs that you start back at step one.
4. Each time you do this slowly get him to reach down further and further, if you find that he can reach down between his legs then take the treat hand and put it between from behind his front legs. (it may take a treat in each hand to get him to recognize the treat coming through his legs)
5. You will start to notice he may extend a front leg out as to drop his body farther down. Then after you get him bowing then you can teach him to hold that position, this will depend on the horse as to how long you can get him to hold out for the treat then you can practice mounting in the bow position.

Hope this will at least help you to get started and please be safe when trying this if you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

When i was 16/17ish(i'm 25 now) i could get on a 17.2hh TB with no mounting block, now i can hardly get on a 15hh horse without one, i'm getting better, but it's still tough, i look ridiculous as i try to pull myself onto my 16hh OTTB lol...i have a much easier time getting on my 15hh appy who i ride western  Bella i ride english


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, extrapolate that out til you are 53, as am I!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

HOOFDRS said:


> I have seen a device at some tack shops that connect to the saddle horn that basically extends an additional stirrup to extend longer than your saddle stirrup...


 Amazon.com: Easy-Up Stirrup: Kitchen & Dining
Here's one that I've found on the web, or you could make one like it.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was going to ride my 16hh OTTB mare today(first time since the end of november) and after i finished lunging her i realized, oh crap i have nothing to use to get on! At first i couldn't even reach the stirrup, but i kept trying and eventually i did get on! YAY lol

Sorry lol i just surprised myself


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I can mount a 17.2 hh horse from the ground in english gear. If you have the option to use a block, I would use it, easier on the back. For some reason I can't mount facing the rump, maybe I should practice.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the same problem! I cannot even get on a 14hh pony my legs are terrible! They are worse than old person legs XD I cannot lift them very far at all...And I always have to use a mounting block which is very annoying because Lola keeps walking away from it..I would like to be able to mount from the ground eventually.


----------

